
Jackfruit could save millions from starvation - hemapani
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-miracle-fruit-tastes-like-pulled-pork-2015-8
======
1971genocide
As A Bangladeshi - Jackfruits are awesome !

I believe everyone should try eating it once in life.

I find the notion that jackfruits are "poor man's food" to be weird. When did
fruits have a caste system ?

Anyway I am glad that americans think jackfruits are cool - it might finally
create a market outside of bangladesh where we can sell it, I mean we cannot
keep this tasty and awesome fruit to ourselves now can we ? :)

